

What ever happened to storing pics with electron cannons? - m_eiman
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/27/tob_ibm_1360/

======
m_eiman
_The operator had limited control over the system through an operator's panel
composed of a power-on button, power-off button, and an emergency pull.
Powering on the machine would start a program load routine that took about 30
to 40 minutes to complete (Windows Vista: eat your heart out)._

I'll try to remember this when someone mentions the Good Old Days(tm). And
also when designing the control panel for my media player system, they had the
right idea about the number of controls.

